# Skyline questions



## Platinum200 (Aug 20, 2002)

I live in NC and was wondering how much it cost (above the price of the car) to get everything taken care of. For instance, importing it, registration etc...
I plan on getting an R-33 eventually, and would like to know how much im looking at spending.
DAMN DAMN DAMN, i cant wait to drive a skyline...
Skyline owners please help me out  thanks


----------



## SkylineGTR (Apr 30, 2002)

www.motorex.com would be your best bet. they have all the info. I think though the r32 GTS runs like $18k from them and the R34 GTR vspec can run up to $90k+.


----------



## Platinum200 (Aug 20, 2002)

www.motorex.com
^oil company website

the website for MotorEx SKYLINE importers is on another thread.
the one I want (R-33) is like $30,000. My question was are there any other fees


----------



## deeznutz (Aug 19, 2002)

It's www.motorex.net

You do know that the R33 that you are talking about is a GTS and not a GTR right?

Anyways, the price includes everything except the tax and license that you would have to pay to get it registered in your home town.


----------



## SkylineGTR (Apr 30, 2002)

Platinum200 said:


> *www.motorex.com
> ^oil company website
> *


Sorry brain-fart, I normally check the site through www.skylinegtr.com

you might have to give them a call to check an up-to-date stock list. they might have to order an r33 gtr for you if that's what you want.


----------



## RB26_not_R26B (Nov 21, 2002)

Yeah their stock list is _WAY_ out dated. Of course, it just got updated about 2.5months ago, up until then they had like 4 R33's, 3 of which were GT-R's (2 VSpec's and one GT-R) the other is still on the site and is a GT-S automatic. (As indicated by the interior photo on the site). They HAD a nice R32 with all sorts of hardware on it, but it was one of the cars that disappeared upon the updating of the list back whenever.. Of course, you had to really like Goku since he was painted on the hood..


----------

